# New cruze owner with an intake question on an automatic?



## newmanb138 (Dec 10, 2012)

So over the weekend I ended up getting a new 2012 Cruze LT1 RS with the 1.4 T. Although I guess that's obvious. Lol. Anyway, I opted for the automatic mainly so my fiancé could drive it as well. Really wanted the manual. My question is, has anyone put an intake (k&n) on an automatic? Can you hear the turbo as well as a manual? I realize it may not sound as crisp, but just wanted to get an opinion. Also wondering how it sounds when using the stick shifter? 
Also if it helps mpg at all. 95% of my driving is on the highway. 
Thanks for any help and advice!!
Bryan.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea I have it on my auto, you wont get the BOV woosh between gears that often so its mainly when you let off the gas, but it is very noticeable and also you can hear is sucking in air when you accelerate. It really increases response time so I would recommend getting it if you feel the throttle response is a little sluggish. I haven't noticed much increase in MPG since I installed and I drive about 5k miles a month (95% highway)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

newmanb138 said:


> So over the weekend I ended up getting a new 2012 Cruze LT1 RS with the 1.4 T. Although I guess that's obvious. Lol. Anyway, I opted for the automatic mainly so my fiancé could drive it as well. Really wanted the manual. My question is, has anyone put an intake (k&n) on an automatic? Can you hear the turbo as well as a manual? I realize it may not sound as crisp, but just wanted to get an opinion. Also wondering how it sounds when using the stick shifter?
> Also if it helps mpg at all. 95% of my driving is on the highway.
> Thanks for any help and advice!!
> Bryan.




Bryan,
I would like to congratulate you on your Cruze!! Also, welcome to the forum! I am always here and happy to help in any way that I can so please feel free to contact me anytime with any questions, comments or concerns that you may have. Enjoy your Cruze!!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

I put an Injen CAI on my cruze and it sounds better, accelerates noticably faster(very niticably without timers or instruments) and gets about 2 more miles per gallon on the hiway. Its a wise addition to a fun car.


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

and by the way its an auto, love it!


----------

